# Neerlands glorie



## marnix_moed

De meeste mensen op straat kennen merken zoals Rolex en hebben misschien van namen als Breguet gehoord.

Maar sommige horlogeliefhebbers zijn zich ook bewust van Nederlandse invloed in de horlogewereld met merken als Christiaan van der Klaauw & Van der Gang; en kennen namen als Peter Stas & Roland Oostwegel.

Kennen jullie nog meer Neerlands glorie in de horlogerie?


----------



## mywatch

- Van Ree watches, ik dacht met een (gemodificeerd) Zenith uurwerk..

- Frederique Constant.. Zwitsers maar Nederlandse eigenaar.. heeft ook manufacture, zie bijv. het model: Maxime, zeer betaalbaar voor wat je krijgt.


----------



## Lencoth

Gebroeders Grönefeld
Kees Engelbarts & Paul Pertijs.

en andere kant van het spectrum:
TW Steel
Kiber

en een heleboel daar tussen in (Steiner, Dingemans Mechanische Horloges, Pellikaan etc....)


P.S. Peter Stas is MD van FC, dus die hebben we al gehad.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Lencoth said:


> Gebroeders Grönefeld
> Kees Engelbarts & Paul Pertijs.
> 
> *en andere kant van het spectrum:*
> *TW Steel*
> *Kiber*
> 
> en een heleboel daar tussen in (Steiner, Dingemans Mechanische Horloges....)
> 
> P.S. Peter Stas is MD van FC, dus die hebben we al gehad.


En de aller, aller-diepste kant van het spectrum: Oozoo

Iedereen loopt er mee rond in Nederland. In mijn leeftijdscategorie (ik ben 23) heeft meer dan 50% van de horlogedragers een Oozoo is een voorzichtige schatting van me.


----------



## Lencoth

Lester Burnham said:


> En de aller, aller-diepste kant van het spectrum: Oozoo
> 
> Iedereen loopt er mee rond in Nederland. In mijn leeftijdscategorie (ik ben 23) heeft meer dan 50% van de horlogedragers een Oozoo is een voorzichtige schatting van me.


Ik voel me ineens oud, want ik heb er nog nooit van gehoord :-d.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Lencoth said:


> Ik voel me ineens oud, want ik heb er nog nooit van gehoord :-d.


;-) http://www.oozoo.nl/timepieces.html

Kosten meestal twee of drie tientjes per stuk en zien er stoer uit dus zijn momenteel een grote hit bij het plebs :-d


----------



## Monochrome

Neerlands glorie... Eigenlijk indrukwekkend hoeveel NL horlogemakers of horlogemerken er zijn! 

Van commercieel en aantrekkelijk voor 'de grote massa' tot bijzonder exclusief, op alle vlakken is er aanbod. Je ziet ook steeds meer NL-ers met een mooie klok om de pols. En dat terwijl ik 10 jaar geleden het idee had dat vrijwel geen Nederlander geld uitgaf aan een duur (vanaf 500 euro) horloge...

Volgens mij is het overzicht zo wel compleet... of mis ik nog iets? 

Grönefeld (Bart en Tim Grönefeld)
Kees Engelbarts
Cornelius & Cie (ook Kees)
Les Atelier deMonaco (Pim Koeslag)
Christiaan vd Klaauw
Dingemans Mechanische Horloges
van der Gang
Steiner
Pellikaan
Frederique Constant (Peter Stas)
Alpina (ook van Peter Stas)
Van Ree Watches
TW Steel
Kiber
Oozoo

Roland Oostwegel is mij niet bekend als horlogemaker/merk...?


----------



## Lencoth

Monochrome said:


> Roland Oostwegel is mij niet bekend als horlogemaker/merk...?


Even googlen, bekend voor z'n eigen ontwikkeld R.O.1 SHOCK-SYSTEM.


----------



## joost73

Monochrome said:


> Neerlands glorie... Eigenlijk indrukwekkend hoeveel NL horlogemakers of horlogemerken er zijn!
> 
> Grönefeld (Bart en Tim Grönefeld)
> Kees Engelbarts
> Cornelius & Cie (ook Kees)
> Les Atelier deMonaco (Pim Koeslag)
> Christiaan vd Klaauw
> Dingemans Mechanische Horloges
> van der Gang
> Steiner
> Pellikaan
> Frederique Constant (Peter Stas)
> Alpina (ook van Peter Stas)
> Van Ree Watches
> TW Steel
> Kiber
> Oozoo
> Roland Oostwegel


leuk het rijtje zo bij elkaar te zien, normaal sta je er niet zo snel bij stil dat het er toch nog heel wat zijn :-!


----------



## marnix_moed

Wauw, dat is best een uitgebreide collectie zo bij elkaar. :-!

Ik meen me te herinneren in een horlogeblad te hebben gelezen dat er ook heel veel Nederlandse horlogemensen achter de schermen actief zijn. Ik weet ze niet even te noemen :think: maar er zaten bijvoorbeeld graveurs tussen die in Zwitserland de mooiste creaties maken, of managers die de bekendere merken runnen.

Wellicht een leuke toevoeging aan 't lijstje van Neerlands glorie? Hebben jullie hier van gehoord/gelezen?


----------



## Monochrome

marnix_moed said:


> Wauw, dat is best een uitgebreide collectie zo bij elkaar. :-!
> 
> Ik meen me te herinneren in een horlogeblad te hebben gelezen dat er ook heel veel Nederlandse horlogemensen achter de schermen actief zijn. Ik weet ze niet even te noemen :think: maar er zaten bijvoorbeeld graveurs tussen die in Zwitserland de mooiste creaties maken, of managers die de bekendere merken runnen.
> 
> Wellicht een leuke toevoeging aan 't lijstje van Neerlands glorie? Hebben jullie hier van gehoord/gelezen?


Ik meen dat Anthony de Haas, hoofd productie bij Lange und Söhne is. 
Verder kom ik niet...


----------



## Lencoth

marnix_moed said:


> bijvoorbeeld graveurs tussen die in Zwitserland de mooiste creaties maken


Kees Engelbarts



marnix_moed said:


> managers die de bekendere merken runnen.


Frederique Constant (Peter Stas)
Alpina (ook van Peter Stas)


----------



## XXoF

Nog een stukje Neerlands Glorie:

Het eerste Kinetic uurwerk (Automatisch Quartz) is een Nederlandse uitvinding uit 1988 door het gedaan door een medewarker van het Tilburgse bedrijf Kinetron (www.kinetron.nl).

De techniek werd overgenomen door het toen nog Zwitserse Jean d'Eve die toen de Samara I op de markt bracht.

Later dat jaar kwam ook Seiko uit met Kinetic horloges.

Hier een plaatje van mijn Samara I:


----------



## GuySie

Ik was verbaasd toen een verre kennis, geen horlogeliefhebber, het feit dat het goed gaat met de zaken vierde door de aankoop van een Van Der Gang. Het is toch niet een veel voorkomend merk en vooral in zijn sector liggen de Rolexjes om elke pols... Maar hij bleek juist specifiek rondgekeken te hebben naar Nederlandse horloges en daarop zijn selectie te hebben gemaakt. Vond dat erg leuk om te zien!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hmm, ja, inderdaad niet echt een conventionele keuze, zelfs ik als WIS zou eerder een Zwitsers/Duits merk binnenhengelen dan een Van der Gang om heel eerlijk te zijn. Maar goed, ik ben dan ook niet echt heel erg vaderlandslievend :-d


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Maar goed, ik ben dan ook niet echt heel erg vaderlandslievend :-d


Ik ben slechts een vrij goed geassimileerd import allochtoon, maar een horloge als uiting van Neerlands Trotsch staat nog wel op de lijst


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> Ik ben slechts een vrij goed geassimileerd import allochtoon, maar een horloge als uiting van Neerlands Trotsch staat nog wel op de lijst


Hahaha, Rita zou trots op je zijn ;-)


----------



## Jaap-Wim

Jullie vergeten Prisma, een oud en bekend merk. Tegenwoordig hebben ze ook enkele mechanische modellen in de collectie.


----------



## Martin_B

En natuurlijk de roemruchte Koolhoven ;-)

Het kostte me veel moeite er nog een plaatje van te vinden:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## GuySie

Oh, die vind ik er nog best leuk uitzien, beetje milsub chrono fashionwatch achtige combinatie. Wat was er zo roemruchtig aan?


----------



## Martin_B

GuySie said:


> Oh, die vind ik er nog best leuk uitzien, beetje milsub chrono fashionwatch achtige combinatie. Wat was er zo roemruchtig aan?


Het was een Nivrel met een Nederlandse naam op de plaat, van Rutten watches. Het initiatief is op één van de neerlandse fora redelijk neergesabled, tesamen met de iniatiefnemer zo ik mij herinner. Dit had ook iets te maken met dat deze man zich daar onbemind had gemaakt met een Franken Comex Rolex geloof ik.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## marnix_moed

XXoF said:


> Nog een stukje Neerlands Glorie:
> 
> Het eerste Kinetic uurwerk (Automatisch Quartz) is een Nederlandse uitvinding uit 1988 door het gedaan door een medewarker van het Tilburgse bedrijf Kinetron (www.kinetron.nl).
> 
> De techniek werd overgenomen door het toen nog Zwitserse Jean d'Eve die toen de Samara I op de markt bracht.
> 
> Later dat jaar kwam ook Seiko uit met Kinetic horloges.
> 
> Hier een plaatje van mijn Samara I:


Dat wist ik nog niet! Jammer dat er geen Nederlands klokje met die techniek is uitgebracht.

Coole klok!


----------



## Emiel

Grönefeld ???


----------



## marnix.moed

XXoF said:


> Nog een stukje Neerlands Glorie:
> 
> Het eerste Kinetic uurwerk (Automatisch Quartz) is een Nederlandse uitvinding uit 1988 door het gedaan door een medewarker van het Tilburgse bedrijf Kinetron (www.kinetron.nl).
> 
> De techniek werd overgenomen door het toen nog Zwitserse Jean d'Eve die toen de Samara I op de markt bracht.
> 
> Later dat jaar kwam ook Seiko uit met Kinetic horloges.
> 
> Hier een plaatje van mijn Samara I:


Het zou me gaaf lijken als het idd een Nederlandse vinding is, maar hier lees ik dat Seiko al in 1986 een prototype op Basel heeft geintroduceerd.
Kinetic | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION


----------



## michiel

hier is nog een Nederlands merk dat ik nog niet kende: Skav

Skav Watches B.V. -

Gr,

Michiel


----------



## RichardC

Willem van den Berg


----------



## -=RC=-

Zal ik mijn enige Nederlander (Alpina) dan toch maar uit de verkoop halen...


----------



## marnix.moed

Nog eentje voor de zeilers: TNG oftewel Tack & Gybe.


----------



## mcfr

Laten we vooral Mick Mooren niet vergeten met zijn komende Mooren watch


----------



## Bidle

Hier nog een linkje met een aantal merken per land. Ik weet dat het niet compleet is, maar wellicht toch leuk om even door te kijken, etc.

Lijst van horlogemerken - Wikipedia


----------



## robsu

max watches


----------



## Bidle

robsu said:


> max watches


Welkom!!

Altijd goed om er nog iemand bij te hebben!


----------



## Evar

Fromanteel?


Hallo allemaal!


----------



## malus65

Jaap-Wim said:


> Jullie vergeten Prisma, een oud en bekend merk. Tegenwoordig hebben ze ook enkele mechanische modellen in de collectie.


Niet alleen tegenwoordig, vroegah hadden ze alleen maar mechanisch:


----------



## MHe225

Jaap-Wim said:


> Jullie vergeten Prisma, een oud en bekend merk. Tegenwoordig hebben ze ook enkele mechanische modellen in de collectie.


Zoals net gezegd, niet alleen tegenwoordig.

Misschien moet ik onderstaande Prisma eerst bij de laatste aanwinst introduceren. Of in een nieuwe draad met een Wim Sonneveld achtige titel: _*Het Horloge van mijn Vader*_ Noch mijn vader, noch ikzelf weten precies hoe oud dit horloge is; beste schatting is ergens tussen de 20 en 30 jaar. Liep niet meer en zag niet uit, maar nadat Ronald (screen name RonP) deze onder handen genomen had, was dit het resultaat:








Zie net dat ik de foto genomen heb met het bescherm-plastic nog op het glas. Volgende keer beter.

Ik heb nog 2 horloges van mijn vader, beiden van het merk Lincoln, beiden ouder - de oudste is zelfs ouder dan ikzelf. Die laat ik eerdaags ook eventjes zien.

Ron


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> Ik heb nog 2 horloges van mijn vader, beiden van het merk Lincoln, beiden ouder - de oudste is *zelfs ouder dan ikzelf.* Die laat ik eerdaags ook eventjes zien.
> 
> Ron


Dan moet het óf een zandloper, óf een zonnewijzer zijn! ;-):-d


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Dan moet het óf een zandloper, óf een zonnewijzer zijn! ;-):-d


Party-pooper .... nu is de duvel uit het doosje en het verrassingseffect naar de knoppen als ik deze foto's laat zien :-| ..... :-d


----------



## mcfr

Er is er weer een bij gekomen Harald Maas Horloges
Ook mooie horloges voor een mooie prijs. De quarz versie HM010ZG vind ik toch wel erg mooi. En de HM011ZC is ook zeker niet verkeerd.


----------



## MHe225

mcfr said:


> Er is er weer een bij gekomen Harald Maas Horloges
> Ook mooie horloges voor een mooie prijs. De quarz versie HM010ZG vind ik toch wel erg mooi. En de HM011ZC is ook zeker niet verkeerd.


Daar kan ik het alleen maar mee eens zijn, Marco. Jij pikt er meteen ook mijn favorieten uit. De HM010ZG is tijdloos mooi met voor mij het enige minpunt dat het een quartz horloge is. Er is helemaal niets mis met een quartz horloge - ik heb zelf zo'n 22 jaar allen maar quartz horloges (2) gehad - maar in deze hobby kijk ik louter naar mechanische horloges.
En zoals je zegt, de HM011ZC is absoluut niet verkeerd. Ik hoop alleen voor meneer Maas dat hij voldoende ETA 2824 uurwerkjes heeft ingekocht want hij is typisch een van de mensen (merken) die slachtoffer gaat worden van de "nieuwe" Swatch-Groep koers en niet langer meer toegang heeft tot ETA uurwerken. Er zijn voldoende alternatieven, Selita en, zoals ik vandaag geleerd heb, SeaGull, maar er zijn ook genoeg mensen die per se een Zwitsers uurwerk in hun horloge willen / moeten hebben (snappen jullie dat nou - net zoiets als die lui die geen quartz uurwerkjes willen).
Interessant ook wel dat meneer Maas juist in deze economisch moeilijke tijd zijn merk start en ik hoop dan ook van ganser harte dat HM geen eendagsvlieg blijkt.

Ron


----------



## Dimer

Laatst deze voor de lens gehad, prachtig horloge!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wat een beauty, die rotor ook


----------



## MichielV

Ontzettend mooi! 

Kerstvakantie is zeer prettig, maar totaal niet goed voor mijn wishlist. Gisteren toevallig lang naar dit model gekeken. Toch maar besloten dat ook deze op de wishlist moet komen :-d


----------



## mcfr

erg mooi inderdaad en met oude logo.


----------



## MHe225

Ik kan mij alleen maar bij de vorige sprekers aansluiten - die zou ik zo willen hebben ;-)

Ron

PS - en de fotograaf heeft ook wel erg zijn best gedaan - dit zijn bij verre de mooiste foto's die ik van de CvdK - Ariadne gezien heb. Petje af, Dimer. Als je weer eens foto's maakt, moet je ook een foto van de set-up plaatsen, misschien zelfs van Dimer in actie. Dat mag dan een iPhone foto (o.i.d.) zijn.


----------



## Sjors

Wow Dimer,

Wat een hoop mooie details op dat horloge. Een Van Der Klaauw zit ver boven mijn budget, helaas.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## marnix.moed

Las net in Watching over John Twaalfhoven: MONTRE ANNIVERSARE


----------



## Beeksoptiek

Van Speyk

van speyk ziet er leuk uit geen idee of het wat is ??














250 euro en automaat


----------



## Proenski

Kwam dit oude draadje tegen; Stuckx ter aanvulling (voorzien van Seiko uurwerken)


----------



## Double-P

Om het draadje in leven te houden...


----------



## MHe225

Was deze draad alweer een beetje vergeten Ik doe ook mee:

















Heeft iemand (onlangs) nog eens van Yvo Staudt gehoord of is zijn horlogebedrijfje inmiddels ter ziele?


----------



## Al Faromeo

Staudt post regelmatig lekkerbekkende fotoos van mooie Staudt klokjes op Instagram!
Voor mijn gevoel very much alive.


----------



## MHe225

^^^
Goed te horen. - ik doe niet aan Instagram, Twitter, Facebook, Snapchat, ..... Lijkt of de werelds aan mij voorbij gaat.
Zal de website van Yvo opzoeken, misschien zie ik daar iets nieuws gebeuren.


----------



## Double-P

MHe225 said:


> ^^^
> Goed te horen. - ik doe niet aan Instagram, Twitter, Facebook, Snapchat, ..... Lijkt of de werelds aan mij voorbij gaat.
> Zal de website van Yvo opzoeken, misschien zie ik daar iets nieuws gebeuren.


Ook zonder Instagram kan je op zijn Instagram feed kijken volgens mij. Gewoon 'Staudt watches instagram' zoeken op Google.

Sent from somewhere using something.


----------

